# When does passion become obsession?



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Here is a link to a very interesting video.

a film by ken barnes
When does passion become obsession? Greek 'boys' with expensive toys introduce us to the world of extreme audio... 20'


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

That was pretty intersting. Heaven help me if I ever go over the deep like these guys.

And those turntables are just sick..

JCD


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow...Hope I never get to that point...

And theres a critical mass video, I was there for that :dumbcrazy:


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

:coocoo: Nuff said LOL

$20,000 record player to play $15-30 records that are 20-30 years old, yeah thats just dumb IMO. 

~Bob


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

I picked up a Stereophile magazine on vacation. There is *a lot* of stuff that's way over the top. I think their pick of the year, or something like that, was a $90,000-100,000 turntable. I guess if you have that kind of money and you enjoy it, then go for it. It's just like any other hobby. You can easily buy a car for that price, but these guys aren't into that.


----------



## geekwithfamily (Aug 31, 2006)

The sad thing is one guy isn't even using his Milty Zerostat 3 Static gun correctly. You're supposed to squeeze and release the trigger slowly, if it clicks you're not properly displacing the ions. 3 quick clicks aren't doing anything to remove static from his LP. Geez, you spend that much money just to ruin the experience yourself from not reading the included manual.:nerd:


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

geekwithfamily said:


> The sad thing is one guy isn't even using his Milty Zerostat 3 Static gun correctly. You're supposed to squeeze and release the trigger slowly, if it clicks you're not properly displacing the ions. 3 quick clicks aren't doing anything to remove static from his LP. Geez, you spend that much money just to ruin the experience yourself from not reading the included manual.:nerd:


That is funny.... good observation.


----------



## daniel (Dec 31, 2006)

i have to show this video to my wife. I'm not that sick!

I always manage to have a sound system costing more then my car. Now we have to cars, so...:bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

Passion becomes obsession when your purchases far exceed the performance you get in return.


----------



## eddthompson (Aug 19, 2006)

it becomes obsession when you can no longer afford it :bigsmile: or you pursue such things at the cost of your own and loved ones health, otherwise, its all good fun :bigsmile: 

edd


----------



## htnut12 (Mar 5, 2007)

Too bad that video is in quicktime format. I will not put anything MAC on my machine it is bad ju ju. 

Stereophile is truly the least objective rag I have ever seen. back in the 80's my boss and I would trade articles that we thought were the most outrageous. The fishing string tonearm had to be really funny. Then there was the tone arm bearing destroying capability of "digital" music that had been pressed into vinyl. What a crock. Bob Carver called them out one time. Said he could make an all digital amp in two days that would be better than any amp that stereophile could supply. And he did it in a hotel room in Vegas. They said he failed because it took him 50 hours. He just made an inverse circuit and crapped up his amp until it had no differences than the amp stereophile supplied. LOL


----------



## tc-60guy (May 26, 2007)

Howdy folks, Passion becomes obsession when when your'e 45yrs old, still live in your parents basement, yet have an amplifier that could heat a summer cottage and weld light guage sheet metal! Having $10,000 dollars worth of those acoustic resonators which look like little Stanley cups for mice scattered about your listening room would qualify you also.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

Not much in the way of acousticic treatments that I could see in those rooms. 
Interesting.


----------



## ISLAND1000 (May 2, 2007)

"Passion" is reserved only for women, obsession can be about anything even clean toilets.


----------

